# Smoked My First Fatty!



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, the meat kind anyway ;)

Here it is rolled up after spending a night in the fridge:













bkL4J0M.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017






Rubbed down and ready to go in the smoker:













NCalO2I.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017






I did 240 in the Rec Tec 680 with the extreme smoke option.  Here's after 1 hour:













FHvWPIi.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017






After 2 hours:













KUwt0kh.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017






It hit 160 IT right about 3 hours:













QOCGA9K.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017






Tented it with foil for about 15 minutes before slicing:













IuM9Cme.jpg



__ drgonzo2k2
__ Jun 19, 2017






I served it with bacon cheddar biscuits that I also did on the Rec Tec and smoked peaches with vanilla ice cream for dessert.

Best Father's Day meal I've ever cooked myself!


----------



## griz400 (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks real good, nice job .....


----------



## b-one (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks great the dessert sounds awesome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 19, 2017)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 20, 2017)

It looks excellent!

We love fattie sliders around here!

Al


----------



## drgonzo2k2 (Jun 20, 2017)

b-one said:


> Looks great the dessert sounds awesome!


The dessert was super easy.  Just split the peaches, remove the pit, and add about a tablespoon of apricot preserves to the center of each half.  Smoke at about 200 for around 45 minutes, and then top with a small scoop of vanilla ice cream.  I just threw them on right before we set down to eat and went and took them when we were done.


----------

